# Best bandsaw blade for bowl blanks



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have a Jet bandsaw that uses 133" blades. The min. width is 1/8" and max is 1-1/2". I am having a little trouble sawing bowl blanks with the same blades I used to resaw hardwood. I think I may need a blade with fewer teeth. My question is what blades do you use for this purpose? Thanks in advance. 
Eugene


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Depending on the diameter of the bowl blank the narrower blade is better. The 1-1/2 inch blade that you use for resawing will not allow you to turn a sharp enough radius to make small bowl blanks. Your best bet would likely be 1/4 or 3/8 inch wide blades. As far as number of teeth goes 3 to 6 TPI would probably be the range you want. Anything finer will slow you down. This TPI will still give you a clean cut, which doesn't really matter because you're going to turn it down anyway.

Gerry


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a 16 in. jet bandsaw with a 123 in. band. Currently running a Timberwolf 3/4 wide blade with 2 teeth per inch. The blade I am running now has cut about 70 green bowl blanks and still cuts good. Does a great job, just make sure you watch your fingers. I cut bowl blanks from 7 in. on up. For smaller bowls you might need 1/2 in. blade


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Eugene,
I have a 14 jet with the extension. I use a 1/2 timberwolf blade, 3tpi. Works good on a lot of things. I can cut bowl blanks down to about 4-5" in diameter. you should make some relief cuts to help keep the blade from binding. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Best bandsaw blade for cutting bowl blanks*

All I use now is blades from highland tools that are made just for cutting wet bowl blanks,it is 3/8 with 3 tpi.They are thicker than most blades.I am only using a Delta with a 73" blade,but I can cut 7" blanks with those blades on that saw.One of the best things I like about them is the folks at Highland tools,as they are great to work with.

Ken W


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. folks. I will get a 1/4" and a 3/8" with as few teeth as possible. That should help a bunch.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Eugene In NC said:


> Thanks for the info. folks. I will get a 1/4" and a 3/8" with as few teeth as possible. That should help a bunch.


 One word of caution with the narrower blades Eugene. Be careful with your blade tension. The smaller blades are pretty easy to break, especially when you're used to using a one and a half inch blade.

Gerry


----------

